# Water down by Wings



## handfull (May 8, 2009)

Anyone been there in the last day or two - wondering if there is any good water towards that area. Going tomorrow and trying to decide whether to bring trolling gear along for the ride, or just work on bottom fishing and hope the current is not ripping 5 knots.


----------



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

Was wondering the same thing. Has anyone fished the Squigles lately?


----------



## AboutTime236 (Jul 13, 2009)

Last thursday roffs report had good water there, this weekend toward the douoble nipple there were good rips and grass but the water did not look that great.


----------



## capt brian (Jun 29, 2011)

chris a said:


> Was wondering the same thing. Has anyone fished the Squigles lately?


fished out that way saturday. ugly green dirty water with scattered grass. not too productive with 2 small dolphin and one big cuda.


----------



## handfull (May 8, 2009)

Yeah, we pushed out to the 200' mark on Saturday and the water looked so bad we didn't even go the extra 10-15mi to the Wings. Plus had 2 rookies, so didn't seem like a good bet.


----------

